# My 1st Corset!!



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm crazy about corsets and I finally ordered a real one from absolutecorsets.com There pretty expensive but they have payment plan options, which is great. I ordered this one in black and I should have it next week!! I'm so excited and I will post pics as soon as I get it.


----------



## LilDee (Dec 5, 2007)

OMG awesome!!

I love corsets, and i love how you can make any plain blouse look nice with them!!

Great haul girl!!


----------



## KellyB (Dec 5, 2007)

That's really pretty.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 5, 2007)

I adore corsets. I fully intend to wear one when I get married (in like 50 years from now, lol). Like a really sexy black one or maybe pink and cream.. something really vintage!

I'm sure you'll look great in yours!


----------



## earthtonez (Dec 5, 2007)

I like that a lot!


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Dec 5, 2007)

YouTube - Natalie On Corsets

I love this corset.it kind of looks the one I ordered. Early christmas for me!! yay!


----------



## -Liz- (Dec 5, 2007)

veryyy nice! enjoy


----------



## Karren (Dec 5, 2007)

I love that one!!! I'm a corset lover also... more out of necessity than anything else!! lol You didn't think that girlish figure was real did you?? hehehe but I have two, a black and a white, both Civil War era replicas.... I don't leave home without one!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice. I want to get a corset myself eventually.


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Dec 5, 2007)

Karren, do you have yours custom made? I hear those are the best.


----------



## Karren (Dec 5, 2007)

No... couldn't afford that.... Bought them both from Wicked Red's online.... not top quality but they do what I want them to do.... and Sheryl the owner (Red) always throws in some extras.....


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 5, 2007)

I think they are very womanly............so you say they have payment plans, just exactly how expensive are they?


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Dec 5, 2007)

the one I ordered was $219, with free shipping. I paid $55 a month.

I think this is the first time I've ever spent so much on one thing. I just loved it so much and with the payment plan, I couldn't help myself!


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 5, 2007)

wow....I had no idea.........enjoy!!!


----------



## Karren (Dec 5, 2007)

$219 is very reasonable, IMHO... I've seen hand made ones as high as $500... Mine were less than $100......


----------



## julymommy06 (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks great, i'm not a big corset wearer except on halloween or out to the clubs (pre baby days of course)


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 5, 2007)

really nice! i never wore a corset... one day.


----------



## farris2 (Dec 5, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## Nox (Dec 5, 2007)

That's really nice! I think you'll get so much enjoyment from it. More and more women are turning back to the old fashioned undergarments again.

I got a custom one made a long while back from an Ebay vendor. Mechantes, I think their name was. Very nice black silk brocade tightlacing one.


----------



## Christie ann (Dec 5, 2007)

I have never worn a corset and I have always imagined that it would be hard to breathe...but they sure give a great shape!


----------



## Karren (Dec 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Christie ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have never worn a corset and I have always imagined that it would be hard to breathe...but they sure give a great shape! Never ever had a problem breathing but I sure eat less with a corset on!! 
Hmmmmm.... Karren's corset diet!! Start a new fad diet!! Might have to write a book!! Enhance my retirement account!! Lol


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 5, 2007)

I am going to check that site out!


----------



## love2482 (Dec 5, 2007)

Very sexy! I like!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 5, 2007)

I love mine also! Like Karren, I unfortuantely need to wear mine to get "the look"! But it works (and gets me to eat less!).


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 5, 2007)

I always wear a girdle out but never a corset and that would give you such a great waist. I am going on a search----


----------



## Saje (Dec 6, 2007)

OOH! I love it!

I love corsets! I have quite a few. I feel very Marie Antoinette with it on.

And I dont have a problem breathing in it - but I do feel "freedom" after taking it off. I guess just dont wear them too often or too tight if you - since I remember reading back in the day it royally messed up the ladies innards.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 6, 2007)

I got my last corset at Custom Corsets by Meschantes Corsetry: custom corset designs for men and women. I'm pleased with it and it certainly works!


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 6, 2007)

It's beautiful, especially in black. I don't own a corset but I'd like one some day.


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 6, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## sam-antha (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, I kinda like the feel of them, but all the same, they are just not for me....... yet


----------



## livelovelaughxo (Dec 7, 2007)

v cute


----------



## stacypekpek (Dec 7, 2007)

very sexy, i want ione too


----------

